# Kangertech Subvod - Purple



## Absolem (19/12/15)

Does anybody have stock of this?


----------



## Frostbite (19/12/15)

We do, www.atomixvapes.co.za


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Absolem (19/12/15)

@Frostbite - what is your delivery charge to Cape Town?


----------



## Frostbite (19/12/15)

R90 but you will get a free juice with the mod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

